# Crossbows for dummies.



## Jtosh

Hello guys. I’m new to the forum but I’m glad I found you because I need some experienced advice. I’m new to crossbow hunting. (Bow hunted with a bowtech for years but due to health had to switch) I need suggestions on which crossbow. I’m looking at Barnett whitetail hunter 2, killer instinct burner 415, wicked ridge black hawk 360 and wicked ridge invader g3 (used). I’m starting with a budget crossbow because i don’t know what I want yet. Not even sure I will like it. I would appreciate any advice you have to offer.


----------



## rsk76

Jtosh said:


> Hello guys. I’m new to the forum but I’m glad I found you because I need some experienced advice. I’m new to crossbow hunting. (Bow hunted with a bowtech for years but due to health had to switch) I need suggestions on which crossbow. I’m looking at Barnett whitetail hunter 2, killer instinct burner 415, wicked ridge black hawk 360 and wicked ridge invader g3 (used). I’m starting with a budget crossbow because i don’t know what I want yet. Not even sure I will like it. I would appreciate any advice you have to offer.


You might want to post your question in the crossbow forum for better responses if a moderator doesn't move it there.









CrossbowTalk.com Crossbow Forum


Welcome to CrossbowTalk.com




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Dale_B1

I personally would buy a Barnett or the Instinct. I have worked on about everyone made and thise two were the ones I fixed more than most.


----------



## ThatBuckeyeGuy

Jtosh said:


> Hello guys. I’m new to the forum but I’m glad I found you because I need some experienced advice. I’m new to crossbow hunting. (Bow hunted with a bowtech for years but due to health had to switch) I need suggestions on which crossbow. I’m looking at Barnett whitetail hunter 2, killer instinct burner 415, wicked ridge black hawk 360 and wicked ridge invader g3 (used). I’m starting with a budget crossbow because i don’t know what I want yet. Not even sure I will like it. I would appreciate any advice you have to offer.


Out of the bows you mentioned go with the wicked ridge. Better quality better Customer service and better resale value if you don't end up liking the crossbow platform.


----------



## arkyarcher

I'm on my 3rd Barnett and have never had an issue with any of them. For the money they will get the job done. None of them have liked light bolts and I can hit a tennis ball out to 50 yards.
Crossbows are heavy and awkward till you get used to them. Keep your fingers down.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Dale_B1 said:


> I personally would buy a Barnett or the Instinct. I have worked on about everyone made and thise two were the ones I fixed more than most.


So you recommend buying the one that needs fixed most? DaleB1 for bow mechanic of the year!!!


----------



## Alaska at heart

My longtime hunting buddy has a bad shoulder and had to eventually give up vertical bows. He bought a Mission and shot it a couple years, then upgraded to a Wicked Ridge. His brother-in-law bought the same model Wicked Ridge and both of them needed limbs replaced during season last year. So my friend did some research and bought a Ravin, which he loves. It is not a cheaper version, but he went that route and ended up with what checks all the boxes. Agreed that you should take this to the AT crossbow forum though.....


----------



## ArrowSmith Archery

The Ten Point and Wicked Ridge line are hard to beat. I agree the Barnett line gets a lot of bench time at my shop. They use a an axle that isn’t up to par with some other brands. They bend easily. I’ve replaced factory Barnett axles with hardened ones and built a more dependable crossbow. They don’t shoot bad at all , just the axle deal and occasionally a limb failure. You mentioned “budget crossbow”. I’ve been around a ton of crossbows, and I’d put money on any of those on your list as last as long or longer than any of the $2500–$5000 gimmicks. That’s absolutely crazy.


----------



## Chris1ny

Welcome to Archerytalk

Interesting read so far. Especially on Barnett crossbows axles.


----------

